# How can I make the seconds hand stop (hack) on an Orient automatic (unhackable) watch?



## davevv (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I want to synchronize my Orient Senator/Vintage watch precisely with a digital watch so I can measure its accuracy per day. I'm pretty new to this hacking stuff, and would just like to clarify whether there is indeed a safe method of stopping the seconds hand on my Orient. 

I wouldn't want to damage my timepiece in any way. I would just like to stop the seconds hand exactly at the 12 o-clock mark so it starts along with the digital watch. 

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't speak for your Orient but with some ETA you can "hack" the second hand by applying a little force on the crown in a clockwise direction when the crown is in time setting position.

If you simply want to measure the watch's accuracy there is no need for hacking the second hand, any cheap digital watch with a chronograph would help.


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

Dave,
I regularly set my second hand by putting the crown in the time setting position (full out) and then slightly turning the crown counter-clockwise and holding it. The second hand will pause until you release the pressure. All my Seiko 7s26's and Orients have worked this way. While this will do the trick, if it's bad advice, i.e., bad for the machine, someone please correct this.
Bill


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm having trouble back hacking my Mako: I managed to do it twice since I've had it in the past two weeks but now it's impossible, the seconds hand never stops. Is this common?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

fntms said:


> I'm having trouble back hacking my Mako: I managed to do it twice since I've had it in the past two weeks but now it's impossible, the seconds hand never stops. Is this common?


If your watch is fully wound, it will be much more difficult, if not impossible, to stop the second hand by back hacking. When the watch is only partially wound, it is easy. Try letting the watch run down for several hours and try again.HTH


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, it worked, I had to let it "rest" for about 24h to be able to back hack...


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

fntms said:


> Thanks, it worked, I had to let it "rest" for about 24h to be able to back hack...


You're welcome. Glad to help ;-)


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

I've 'back hacked' Orient mako's & my Seiko 007 before now but read somewhere on here that it doesn't do the mechanism any good so have stopped.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Major Morgan said:


> I've 'back hacked' Orient mako's & my Seiko 007 before now but read somewhere on here that it doesn't do the mechanism any good so have stopped.


It doesn't do the mechanism any harm.

So now you can start again ;-)

HTH


----------



## dwaldmann (Aug 6, 2010)

davevv said:


> I want to synchronize my Orient Senator/Vintage watch precisely with a digital watch so I can measure its accuracy per day.


If you have access to the internet and a camera (I use my iPhone camera), there is no need for hacking to establish accuracy. Actually, you can do it without a camera but it's a lot easier with one.

Just navigate to The official US time (NIST & USNO), select your time zone, hold your watch up in front of the screen and take a picture. Record the difference between the two times. Next day do the same thing and compare the differences from yesterday to today, for example yesterday you were 10 seconds fast, now you are 18 seconds fast ergo you gained 8 seconds. You can make a simple spreadsheet to track it if you want to make it even easier - all you have to do is input the two times and it can calculate it for you.

I replied similarly on a different thread with pictures of my setup.


----------



## davevv (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys! The techniques you all mentioned actually worked. For Major Morgan, where exactly did you hear or read that this technique doesn't do the mechanism any good? Do you have a website/link? 

Also, for dwaldmann, great technique you have there for synchronizing time and measuring accuracy. I actually tried the same technique with the GMT website and it's been effective!


----------



## rdandy5875 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was able to hack and back hack my mako when I got it a few days ago, but now it will not stop. Oh well I don't need to sync it perfectly.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

rdandy5875 said:


> I was able to hack and back hack my mako when I got it a few days ago, but now it will not stop. Oh well I don't need to sync it perfectly.


Won't work if the watch is all the way wound up. Let it sit still for a day.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

My watch repairman and several online watch sites have stated that hacking a non-hacking watch is not good for it. I have heard and read it many times. I've done it a few times without any negative effects but I understand that in the long run, it will weaken the movement.


----------

